

Built this because most business loan calculators online are stuck in Web 1.0  - yunfangjuan
https://www.fundastic.com/business-loan-calculator 

======
yunfangjuan
Also, it's embeddable and we even come up with a calculator for merchant cash
advances! [https://www.fundastic.com/merchant-cash-advance-apr-
calculat...](https://www.fundastic.com/merchant-cash-advance-apr-calculator)

